# MY 2013 Audi S4 Order Guide Surfaces Online



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Interested in a facelifted A4? So are a lot of Audi fans, so we've no doubt the document linked below, the MY2013 Audi S4 order guide sans prices, has been closely scanned by members of that group. Our pal Zerin Dube from http://www.speedsportlife.com brought the PDF document hosted over on dropbox to our attention and we thought you'd want to know. See it via the link below. Hat tip to Zerin.

* Audi S4 MY2013 Order Guide *


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Not much in the way of options is there.... Can you get one WITHOUT the sunroof? I'd be happy with manual seats too.. When I ordered my last A4, I was able to special order without the sunroof, but is that possible anymore? These are just way too heavy any more. I like the feel of our old B5 better.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

spinnetti;bt1756 said:


> Not much in the way of options is there.... Can you get one WITHOUT the sunroof? I'd be happy with manual seats too.. When I ordered my last A4, I was able to special order without the sunroof, but is that possible anymore? These are just way too heavy any more. I like the feel of our old B5 better.


Sunroof is standard, as are power seats. The B8 S4 is a heluva car if you haven't driven it - it may be heavier than your B5, but it handles and performs substantially better due to a significantly better chassis. 

If you think it's too heavy I'd suggest waiting for the B9 A4 which is supposed to implement some pretty significant weight savings.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

I have both a b5 and a b6 (350hp, coilovers, corner weighted etc.), and test drove the b8. It's just too big and too heavy. I drive the a3 too, but didn't like it. Maybe the new a3 will be better. Lighter is better, so I prefer no sunroof, also for headroom. I've had Audi's for more than 20 yrs. But might need to switch. Maybe the new Boxster S or the next gen TTRS if they change up they style.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

spinnetti;bt1759 said:


> I have both a b5 and a b6 (350hp, coilovers, corner weighted etc.), and test drove the b8. It's just too big and too heavy. I drive the a3 too, but didn't like it. Maybe the new a3 will be better. Lighter is better, so I prefer no sunroof, also for headroom. I've had Audi's for more than 20 yrs. But might need to switch. Maybe the new Boxster S or the next gen TTRS if they change up they style.


You might check your curb weights. Engine for engine the B8 is lighter than the B7. I'm not sure about B6 but it might be lighter than that as well.... especially S4 for S4.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

[email protected];bt1761 said:


> You might check your curb weights. Engine for engine the B8 is lighter than the B7. I'm not sure about B6 but it might be lighter than that as well.... especially S4 for S4.


Thanks. I'll give it another check out. I haven't driven the B8 S4. TTRS pushes most of the right buttons, but I still have 2 kids to take to school in the morning! My B6 with 3/8 tank of gas and no spare tire was 3297 when I corner weighted it. I don't think the B8 is anywhere close. I'm sure my B5 is lighter than that, but its chassis is not as good. I just like the feel of a smaller car (I drove MR2/AE86/Celica/Golf/Scirocco until kids came along)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

spinnetti;bt1768 said:


> Thanks. I'll give it another check out. I haven't driven the B8 S4. TTRS pushes most of the right buttons, but I still have 2 kids to take to school in the morning! My B6 with 3/8 tank of gas and no spare tire was 3297 when I corner weighted it. I don't think the B8 is anywhere close. I'm sure my B5 is lighter than that, but its chassis is not as good. I just like the feel of a smaller car (I drove MR2/AE86/Celica/Golf/Scirocco until kids came along)


That was a big selling point by Audi when the A4 was launched... that it was lighter than its smaller predecessor. The funny thing about Audi 'downsizing' is that it's not downsizing at all. It's up-sizing but lowering weight at the same time via use of lightweight materials. This has been the case on A4, A6 and A8. 

The other thing is weight distribution. The engine wasn't moved back by much, but the difference (likely plus chassis tuning) has made the B8 generation much more willing to turn in. I remember visiting APR when they had both their new S4 that was to be turned into the first racecar (so it had no sport differential option) and NGP's B7 RS 4 on which they were doing the prototype supercharger system. Those who'd spent time in both cars back to back said the B8 was sooooo much more willing to turn in.

I'd felt the same when I first drove the B8. At the time of the S4 launch. I'd owned a B7 S4 so I was familiar with the setup. Sport Differential is also an AMAZING piece of kit. It allows you to throttle on oversteer, something I'd never been able to do in a quattro Audi except the R8.

The thing about the latest Audis is that they drive like lighter and smaller cars. The new A8 by its sheer size is quite a boat but it drives much smaller (that is to say it's much more agile) than its predecessor. Same goes for the A4/S4 and A6/S6.


----------

